# Our boys



## Wendy (Jun 9, 2022)

Here are our four handsome boys. L to R on the couch. Sanchez is 6 years and feral. He loves his momma though. Otis is 4 years now. Leon is our most recent rescue…he’s 1 year. And Bernie is 4 years.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2022)

Relaaaaaaaax and purrrrrrrrr...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 16, 2022)

Watchcats!


----------



## tomp (Jun 17, 2022)

Wendy said:


> Here are our four handsome boys. L to R on the couch. Sanchez is 6 years and feral. He loves his momma though. Otis is 4 years now. Leon is our most recent rescue…he’s 1 year. And Bernie is 4 years.


Cats in a window, a universal phenomenon. ours are all ladies. Puchong and Tigerlilly (both about 12), Lilly and Sadie approx 5 yrs.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 24, 2022)

Beautiful girls! Cats love their windows and sunny spots.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Jul 4, 2022)

tomp said:


> Cats in a window, a universal phenomenon. ours are all ladies. Puchong and Tigerlilly (both about 12), Lilly and Sadie approx 5 yrs.
> 
> View attachment 35068


That's why our cats are outdoor cats they got too comfortable on south facing windows in winter and it was either the Catts or the Cats


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2022)

WOW!! 4 cats and 3 orange. You are lucky!! We have 2 and are debating another.


----------



## LesChatsJardin (Jul 5, 2022)

Thought I would add a couple of our guys to the thread. Left is Colleen, about 12 year, middle is Lindsey, formerly a feral, no idea how old, right is Benny, 14 years old and recently adopted from the Humane Society shelter. There are more also. We live in a cat house!


----------



## abax (Jul 5, 2022)

I love cat faces!


----------

